# gah!!!! I've got everything!



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

BGA
BBA
spiro
Cladophora
hair

Can fluctuating or low CO2 cause these? my diffuser had become clogged and was only letting a stream of large bubbles out. I cleaned it but it (soaked in peroxide and excel) didn't seem to help much. It's not the mist of small bubbles that it was before.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the answer to your ? is YES. I was using the little glass diffusers and they kept clogging too. I soaked in bleach, used a brush on the ceramic disc. They seem to get clogged/wear out- something... Now I'm using just air tubing with a broken wooden skewer. I can replace the skewer when it becomes clogged. It's very tiny so you can hide it. It works great in small tanks. For my larger 29g I use the little filter described in the same thread. Look here at post #89
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor-9.html


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

use a toothbrush on it.
clean it good before you brush your teeth. 

I switched to one of these:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr374.htm
works great.


----------

